# iPad - Netflix - Roamio



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

I was viewing my iPad Netfix applications today when I noticed a small icon in the top right corner. The popup text said something about "play on other devices". I clicked the button and there was a selection to play on the Roamio. I selected Roamio and the Netflix app on the Roamio opened up and started playing the movie. This was an unexpected surprise.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Just verified this on the Android Galazy 3 Netflix app. Both apps have remote control.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Huh cool. So it must use that standard that google was developing to compete with airplay. Chromecast I think?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Too bad it doesn't work for the Premier line. Would love to avoid the Netflix UI on my Elite.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

anthonymoody said:


> Huh cool. So it must use that standard that google was developing to compete with airplay. Chromecast I think?


I think this is different. Chromecast broadcast to the TV. This function is the Netflix app on the iPad telling the Roamio to launch the Netflix app on the Roamio and allowing remote control of the Roamio Netflix app.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh! I definitely misunderstood. That's...interesting. I wonder if, assuming we get updated Amazon, Hulu+ and Vudu apps , if they'll allow for the same thing?

Did you check the YouTube app?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

dkraft said:


> I think this is different. Chromecast broadcast to the TV. This function is the Netflix app on the iPad telling the Roamio to launch the Netflix app on the Roamio and allowing remote control of the Roamio Netflix app.


This is the same Discover and Launch (DIAL) protocol that is used on Chromecast.

http://www.dial-multiscreen.org/


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

TiVo is using the DIAL standard, which is similar to what the Chromecast uses. Apps must be built to support it, which Netflix and YouTube have done with their iOS and Android apps. It would be great to see other companies get on board. DIAL seems like a good alternative to Apple's AirPlay, especially since Apple don't seem interested in opening it up to 3rd-party equipment for video playback.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

stoli412 said:


> TiVo is using the DIAL standard, which is similar to what the Chromecast uses. Apps must be built to support it, which Netflix and YouTube have done with their iOS and Android apps. It would be great to see other companies get on board. DIAL seems like a good alternative to Apple's AirPlay, especially since Apple don't seem interested in opening it up to 3rd-party equipment for video playback.


Yes YouTube app is also working.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

What other apps can 'beam' content from iPad / iPhone to the Roamio?


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Note Shouting Man that beaming is not what is happening here. The iPad is not streaming the content to the Roamio. It's activating the local app on the Roamio (eg Netflix) and then turns the iPad into a remote control for the app on Netflix.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ShoutingMan said:


> What other apps can 'beam' content from iPad / iPhone to the Roamio?


At the moment only Netflix and YouTube. But it's a relatively simple protocol so almost any app could add it.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very happy about the YouTube. I'd read about it in a review, but didn't know for sure until this thread. This saves me $99 since I don't need an AppleTV anymore.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

ShoutingMan said:


> I'm very happy about the YouTube. I'd read about it in a review, but didn't know for sure until this thread. This saves me $99 since I don't need an AppleTV anymore.


I would pay extra to have the Apple UI on the Roamio


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

If only Amazon would adopt this in their mobile apps so we can stream Prime content.....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> If only Amazon would adopt this in their mobile apps so we can stream Prime content.....


It doesn't work that way. All the DIAL protocol does is it tells the TiVo to launch the app and play a specific recording. The TiVo has to have a companion app for the service for it to work. This is NOT mirroring the screen from your tablet to the TiVo.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> It doesn't work that way. All the DIAL protocol does is it tells the TiVo to launch the app and play a specific recording. The TiVo has to have a companion app for the service for it to work. This is NOT mirroring the screen from your tablet to the TiVo.


Ahh. Oh well. There are other devices that work fine but I prefer mobile device apps for searching and selecting content over their UI.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's what DIAL is for. It allows you to use the easy touch UI of your phone or tablet to select a program and then cast it to the TV where the Roamio, Chromecast, etc... does the actual playback. But to save battery life and bandwidth the playback device takes over playback completely, rather then simply mirroring the portable device. So the portable device and the playback device both need an app for the service you're trying to use.


----------



## quikah (Dec 16, 2006)

Somehow I managed to get my Roamio stuck where it would no longer respond to my tablet casting netflix. a reboot of the tivo fixed it. Hopefully this is a rare occurrence.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Hulu, Pandora and Vimeo have all announced that support for DIAL is "coming soon", and that would mean it should just work on the Roamio. The exception is Vimeo, since they do not have a dedicate app on the TiVo to launch.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Vimeo is part of the Opera TV Store, so once they add that there will be a Vimeo app available.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

For some reason, this functionality is present on my iPhone version of the Netflix app, but not the iPad version as the little square box is missing. Any idea why it might be missing from one and not the other? I tried uninstalling/reinstalling the iPad version, however still no option to send the content to my TiVo...

Any ideas?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ahwman said:


> For some reason, this functionality is present on my iPhone version of the Netflix app, but not the iPad version as the little square box is missing. Any idea why it might be missing from one and not the other? I tried uninstalling/reinstalling the iPad version, however still no option to send the content to my TiVo...
> 
> Any ideas?


It shows on my iPad netflix app (Version-7.1.2-release-406).


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

pfiagra said:


> It shows on my iPad netflix app (Version-7.1.2-release-406).


Strange, I'm running same version as you but no option to "Send to other device" from my iPad.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ahwman said:


> Strange, I'm running same version as you but no option to "Send to other device" from my iPad.


It is the icon that looks like this:









When I click on it from the Netflix iPad app, it gives the option to select my Roamio when I am on my home network.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

pfiagra said:


> It is the icon that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly how my iPhone behaves, however it's missing on my iPad. It should be to the left of the search bar...


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ahwman said:


> That's exactly how my iPhone behaves, however it's missing on my iPad. It should be to the left of the search bar...


Well I just checked the app on my iPhone and it DOESN'T have the icon. Perhaps only one "casting" app is allowed? I think I've only ever tried it with my iPad, so maybe since it was first, my iphone is locked out.

I can see how it would be a problem (competition for control) if you had multiple people casting to the same device from multiple apps, but I'm not seeing anywhere how to change the default casting app.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

My iPhone and iPad both have the icon. I never set anything up to enable this.

Make sure the iOS device is on the same network as the TiVo.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Arcady said:


> My iPhone and iPad both have the icon. I never set anything up to enable this.
> 
> Make sure the iOS device is on the same network as the TiVo.


They are. I did a quick search and found some discussions about casting from Netflix app to chromecast. One user said that restarting phone brought the casting icon back. I just did that and it showed up again.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ahwman said:


> That's exactly how my iPhone behaves, however it's missing on my iPad. It should be to the left of the search bar...


Try a restart on your iPad.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

pfiagra said:


> Try a restart on your iPad.


I'll be darn, that did the trick. Can't imagine why a restart would fix that. Oh well, thanks everyone for the suggestions as it seems to be working now.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool. Good to know in case I ever lose the icon.


----------

